
How I made a SaaS webservice earning $1000 monthly profit - mskvsk
https://medium.com/@moskovski/how-i-made-a-saas-webservice-earning-1000-monthly-profit-6d2b782b95c8
======
mskvsk
This tutorial is about building a small, profitable SaaS webservice from
scratch and making it earning $1000 per month. This has nothing to do with
multibillion unicorn startups, I’m just describing my experience. It’s about a
useful, robust, and profitable tool that anyone can make. And the last point,
this webservice has been made for the Russian domestic market, so I’ve
translated everything into English and USD for convenience. Otherwise, this
experience is pretty general and could be adopted anywhere.

------
Cozumel
I think the best takeaway there is 'Yeah, I too used to be a perfectionist.
Now I ship.'

~~~
user5994461
I use to ship. Then I fucked up something and had to overstay 2 hours to fix
it. Now I'm a perfectionist.

It's became a virtuous cycle. I realize what any new typo or single error may
do and I become more and more of a perfectionist.

~~~
mskvsk
Hey, it happens. I believe the solution is being able to separate the signal
from the noise and to go full perfectionist on the parts that really matter.

Usually it's not the color of the logo though.

~~~
joe563323
some one posted some time ago that changing the size of the button or placing
the button at some position increased the sales by 300 % or so.

~~~
mskvsk
Yes, it happens sometimes. Each case is different and being able to
distinguish which parts really matter is a crucial skill.

------
elevensies
Thanks for posting, it is very interesting to see the data from a real pricing
experiment. I'm not sure what you're using for transaction processing, but I
think that could affect the rankings due to larger percentage transaction
costs on smaller transactions.

~~~
mskvsk
Thank you for reading! You're right, some of the payment gateways I used had a
flat rate processing fee in addition to their standard fee. But for this
experiment I picked a gateway without any additional costs.

~~~
rajacombinator
Would love to hear more about your payment solution as I'm looking into making
a service with similar pricing.

~~~
mskvsk
I think they are focused on the Russian market and don't have any global
expansion plans. It's [http://kassa.yandex.ru](http://kassa.yandex.ru)

If you'll decide to use it, feel free to ask me anything. They're pretty
straightforward but has some difficult parts.

------
akuji1993
I would be interested in where you actually bought the news articles and how
you set that up to gain some views. Maybe another article?

~~~
mskvsk
Sure, thanks for the suggestion.

